# Musical Notes Tattoo



## niversart (Dec 5, 2013)

Here is another tattoo art piece I would like to share with you all. It is an image of musical notes with a beautiful swirl. The microphone wasn't part of the design but I figured selling the design with the musical notes. Please leave comments and let me know what you think.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it's really really pretty. It looks great as two individual pieces and as one. I think this will be quite popular with musicians.


----------



## niversart (Dec 5, 2013)

*Thank you*

Yes I believe it would too. Sometimes it is the simple designs that get recognition more than the complicated ones.


----------

